
FreeDOS is 15 years old - vaksel
http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=971311
======
andr
Don't want to come out as a troll, but that's the random anniversary of
something hardly anyone uses for anything important. Is it newsworthy?

~~~
whughes
I think the purpose is as much to create a discussion of [Free]DOS and its
uses as it is to let everyone know about FreeDOS's anniversary. Besides, there
may be people who aren't aware of this particular OS.

Many things on HN aren't newsworthy or are used by hardly anyone. The number
of people using DOS is surely comparable to the number of people using Arc or
Clojure or Erlang. Low numbers do not mean unimportance.

